
Show HN: CloudRail's New Advanced Request Feature to Extend Unified APIs - brad1
https://cloudrail.com/access-all-api-features-with-cloudrails-advanced-request/
======
brad1
I guess most of you already know our Unified APIs for Cloud Storage, Social
and more which let you quickly integrate these providers into your app.
Nevertheless unified also means the lowest common denominator which can be a
problem for special requirements. Today we launched a feature called Advanced
Request which allows you to easily use all features of an API, even if they
are not part of the unified API. Looking forward to hear your feedback.

------
conradk
As a developer, the first thing I think when I see this is: am I going to be
locked into a proprietary solution ? what happens when you suddenly increase
your prices or your company goes down ?

What's the advantage of CloudRail vs something like Apache LibCloud ?

